# Bella & Betty!



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

My boyfriends Bearded Dragons 
Bella is the biggest, and Bettys the smallest


----------



## sadiajahan (Mar 4, 2012)

I think Bella is more beautiful than Betty


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Great!  If you are a trekky...it will remind you of Janeway and Parish...:crying:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

both gorgeous girlies


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## yuxiaoyaowei (Mar 5, 2012)

Kiwi said:


> Great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell the truth,I'm afraid of reptile,but I don't deny that some of these was cute


----------



## devarayingx (May 25, 2012)

Opinions ain't facts, take them in and let them go.


----------

